# Windshield Wiper Blades



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

What brand wiper blade are you using?? 

I have tried a few different ones with pretty poor results. The worst being the current ones on my truck: RainX.. Pretty Pee Poor, especially for what they cost.. noisy & streaky 

So lets hear some suggestions... :idea: so I can get this fixed today..

Thanks & Merry Christmas,

Supergas


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

cheap ones and replace often, the Texas heat kills them. It seems like I replace ours in less than a year per vehicle the expensive ones just cost more.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Bosch! 2 years in south Texas and have no steaking. Wipers look like they're still new. This is on two vehicles btw.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm with BadBob here.

I like insurance of new blades. I get the cheap ones bout once a year.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

The prices have all gotten so bad I get the middle of the line Bosch - think I pad $40 for the last set! :hairout:

I really like how the wiper-makers are no longer making replacement blades either. Talk about sticking it up all our arses... $20 for a single blade, you F'n kidding me.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bosch


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've had very poor results with Rainx.It doesn't rain here anymore,but I'll stick with Bosh.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Bosch Edge. Working really good so far.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I have been buying a set of Michelin blades about once a year for the past few years. The air in Galveston just seems to eat wiper blades up within 12 months.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I just buy the $20 ones and replace every year.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I think I am using Bosch as well.


----------



## Eloc309 (Jan 16, 2011)

I tried the Rain-x brand as well. Horrible!! 

I clean mine with alcohol. Gets all the build up off but I'm not sure if it decreases the life by drying them out.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

late reply, but the goodyears I buy at Costco 7.99 each work like a champ! I replace them once a year need it or not. LOVE THEM!


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

I haven't had a problem with the RainX latitudes. About every year and a half replaced. I did notice a decrease in performance, but it was due to some overspray on the windshield I had to use a razor on entire windshield to get off. After that, went back to good performance.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

bosch just installed on my wifes car and add a little rainex to the glass. Yes 40.00 but worth it. I will put some on the tow vehicle soon - I was apprehensive but they were on sale and awsome and yes the rain ex blades are not worth the money -But the rain ex chemical I would not go without-not necessary but a very nice luxary.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Have you noticed where they are made? It seems everything made from rubber in China and Korea is junk. Inner tubes, tires, wipers etc. all rot in no time. I guess they dont make wipers in US anymore. Anyone know where the Bosch wipers are made?


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Man, I hate spending $40 on Bosch wipers for my Tundra when I know they could make the refill if they wanted to and sell it for $5.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Bosch. I also give my windshield the clay bar treatment whenever I replace the wipers. You'd be amazed at how much crud accumulates on the glass.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like a good business idea. Make American made refills. The market is wide open.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*House Brand Blades*

Thanks for all the replies,,

I went to my regular parts store, Arnold Oil Co., & bought what the owner uses..

their own brand generic... Very inexpensive compared to the name brand..

the sun is what eats them up as it does all rubber goods...

they work great.. No more Brand of the Month for me :spineyes:

SG


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Another vote for the Bosch, plus add the orange RainX wiper fluid to your wiper tank. On most rainy days, I only need my wipers for 2-4 swipes in the morning (clean the windshield) then they are off in the rain for the drive in. RainX takes care of the rain/mist. I only need my wipers under about 30mph.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

My F150 eats wiper blades like there is no tomorrow....None last more than 6mths.

Next time I'll try Bosch.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

I've had the Bosch blades on our vehicles for about 2 years now. Awesome blades.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Bosch, but also get some good glass cleaner or use a clay bar to get the grit off your windshield. It will help with the performance and longevity of the wiper blades.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

the rainex blades arent cheap but they last a long time. I have factory blades on my new truck and was cursing them last night


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Another vote for the Bosch, plus add the orange RainX wiper fluid to your wiper tank. On most rainy days, I only need my wipers for 2-4 swipes in the morning (clean the windshield) then they are off in the rain for the drive in. RainX takes care of the rain/mist. I only need my wipers under about 30mph.


+1, Bosch Icon blades on both vehicles, and that Orange Rain X is just awesome. Even heavy rain I leave my wipers on intermittent at the longest duration setting.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

The one from the dealer ships last the longest ! And they are cheaper and last longer !


----------

